# x-te Wurzel berechnen



## cantus (24. Mai 2004)

gibt es in Java ne Funktion, mit der ich die x-te Wurzel aus einer gewissen Zahl berechnen kann?

Unter math hab ich nichts gefunden...

Danke für euer Hilfe


----------



## Mizus (24. Mai 2004)

> DrSoong
> So als Tipp: Die n-te Wurzel der Zahl x kannst du auch so ermitteln:
> Ergebnis = x^(1/n)
> 
> ...



quelle: http://anleitung.tutorials.de/anleitung-hilfe-tutorial-faq/t-155643.html


google machts möglich  :!: 

mfg mizus


----------



## cantus (24. Mai 2004)

danke


----------

